# typical wait time to get lugtronic



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

For those of you that have ordered your ecu's from lugtronic, what is the typical wait time from order to when you actually receive the parts?

I ordered a pnp ecu (vr6 obd2) from lugtronic's website about 5 days ago and so far not received an order confirmation or any response from my emails since. I gather from some searching that the owner stays pretty busy.

Am I looking at weeks or months here?


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

My orders took between 3-5 weeks from what I remember.


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

That's not too bad.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Depends on what he has currently on the table... you will know the ETA when you put a deposit down or pay for it in full...


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

Hmm
Well I have payed in full 5 days ago. Have not gotten any contact yet. 
It's possible he is snowed in or on vacation or something. It's just a lot of money sitting out there. 

Makes me nervous. Lol


----------



## vergessen wir es (May 12, 2010)

No reason to worry...Kevin's solid.


----------



## Yareka (Mar 5, 2002)

Kevin is definitely solid, many times overwhelmed, but he has your back.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Yea no need to be nervous, Kevin is a great standup guy and definitely has his hand full this off season  .. I am sure he'll post in here or get back to you asap... 

#runlug


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

Good deal. I guess I will wait my turn then.


----------



## MK123GTi (Jun 2, 2005)

I placed my order 8-27-2013

Although he said I should be getting my ecu's this week, which is when I needed them by anyways..

Well worth the wait IMO :thumbup:


----------



## sp_golf (Nov 28, 2007)

vergessen wir es said:


> No reason to worry...Kevin's solid.


x2


----------



## raddo (Dec 22, 1999)

I here he is a good guy and all but I'm glade I got my stuff second hand and know how to tune a car. I talked to a guy last night that bought something from him a year ago and hasn't got his part yet.


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

raddo said:


> I here he is a good guy and all but I'm glade I got my stuff second hand and know how to tune a car. I talked to a guy last night that bought something from him a year ago and hasn't got his part yet.


I hope it does not take that long for me.


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Kevin is a stand up guy, I would vouch for him anyday.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Hi Michael, I'm sorry for the delay. I replied to your email and your order will ship within 48 hours. Thanks, and thanks for the vouches.


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

you guys were all right, Kevin is solid.


----------



## chrgdVR (Aug 2, 2004)

Edit: little late should of read the posts closer ::thumbup::


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

kevin
please respond to my emails


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

Need some patience ...


----------



## Twincities89 (Feb 2, 2012)

*I just order..*

Sooo what's the verdict? How long is the wait? Why is this dude upset with the service?


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

I'm not upset
Just looking for Kevin to contact me. Seems he is real busy.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

He is always a busy dude... the season is coming fast so he is at the shop making ecu's, harnesses, ordering/shipping parts all over the world... and not on the internet replying to emails


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

i dont want this to turn into a bash lugtronic thread, that is not my intention at all.
I take you guys at your word and I can tell from your words that there is nothing to worry about when it comes to Kevin and making good on orders.

However, Kevin, pretty please with sugar on top when you get time it would be ever so nice of you to shoot me an email about the status of my order.:laugh:


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

naysayers said:


> Kevin, pretty please with sugar on top when you get time it would be ever so nice of you to shoot me an email about the status of my order.:laugh:



I emailed the same thing to Kevin 6 years ago but I think its with cherry on top lol


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

lol, down south we use sugar. its probably got something to do with why we have so few teeth.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Bump


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

BlownGinster said:


> Bump


:screwy:

For anyone looking to get Lugtronic, Kevin is solid and will do you right. He is very busy all the time so have some patience when it comes to emails and such.


----------



## Twincities89 (Feb 2, 2012)

So you've heard from lugtronic? Has the guy that's been waiting since AUGUST got his product yet? 
DId you get an expected delivery date?opcorn:


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Phillip and Craig - replies sent to you guys. Sorry for the delays. I've been on my back R+Ring the control arms on my Passat.


----------



## MK3.OT (May 4, 2010)

What's the engine set up your working with? Have you gotten an ETA? Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## chilledOUTmk1 (Feb 5, 2006)

I was told my custom harness would be completed on Aug.26th 2013, its been 6 months and still no harness. Kevin please respond to my emails.


----------



## naysayers (Jul 5, 2011)

got my ecu and harness the other day. Wow! super quality. cannot wait to get the car finished up and try it out.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

:thumbup:


----------



## _qWERTY (Jul 28, 2008)

I haven't been able to get in touch with Kevin in over a month.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Bump


----------



## leebro61 (Nov 7, 2001)

BlownGinster said:


> Bump


What is your reason for continually bumping this thread... are you waiting on parts from him?


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Yes. 4+ months. At the point now of telling him to keep ecu, coilpack and money. Lesson learned. Fed up. Might just part the car out.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Parts received.


----------



## PjS860ct (Dec 22, 2002)

BlownGinster said:


> Yes. 4+ months. At the point now of telling him to keep ecu, coilpack and money. Lesson learned. Fed up. Might just part the car out.


Let me know if you're still parting, I might be interested in a few parts or the whole car


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Still not sure what im doing yet, but ill give you first crack at parts if i go that route. Just really frustrated at this point. The whole reason i went with lugtronic was the support of someone that knows his sh$t. Kevin def. knows his stuff, but i probably burt my tuning bridge. I have a little time to think about it because now my work schedule wont let me touch car for a bit.


----------



## lugnuts (Jul 26, 2001)

Tuning bridge is fine. In case you or anyone is wondering. I have to go back to work now.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Thank you kevin for being very proffesional. Maybe i need to remember that before i post in the future.


----------



## Ronald_Reagan (Feb 16, 2012)

BlownGinster said:


> Thank you kevin for being very proffesional. Maybe i need to remember that before i post in the future.


one thing we all need to remember.

Kevin is a one man show.

he supports all of his customers, after hours, at the trackside, over the phone and internet tuning, etc. any time, virtually 24/7. when he is reachable. 

he isnt just on VWVortex for our whims, he does not sit idly by here and wait for someone to need him.

he builds cars. he tunes cars. he builds ecu's. he builds harnesses. he tunes cars. he answers our questions no matter how stupid or trivial they may be. he also has his own life.

and he has a wife and children that also demand some of his time.

sure, he gets behind, we all feel the pressure and feel like we are getting buried. who doesnt?

even some of the closest guys on his crew/team sometimes have a hard time getting thru to him, but he is good at what he does and always seems to pull thru if it is REALLY IMPORTANT.

and just so its out there, Kevin is not ONLY involved with VAG cars. he also puts Lugtronic in other brands like Hondas. he is usually trackside for all of the big events like the ones that were these past few weeks, supporting his crew, his cars, his customers, his friends.

$0.02 is always free. :wave:


----------



## jettred3 (Aug 5, 2005)

Kevin has been helping me finish my car and I could not be happier with the help he has been giving me.


----------



## BlownGinster (Jun 23, 2002)

Ronald_Reagan said:


> one thing we all need to remember.
> 
> Kevin is a one man show.
> 
> ...


I realize all of this, but sometimes frustration gets the best of you. Thats why I made the last post. I only have a limited time to work on my car, so being up in the air for that long on getting parts puts a hurting on my car running this year.....not that thats any different then anyone else. Bottom line, in hindsight, I should have just kept this between me and kevin. I appreciate kevins products and ability, but he needs to hire a secretary :beer:


----------

